# What to use to shed my Golden?



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

A! He does not appear to be heavily coated. A nice comb should be all you need
Spray the coat so as not to break it...
If you're planning to show...then dry him by hand training the curls and flips to lay down! 
If not planning to show...you still may want to dry him by hand to avoid possible hot spots.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I use an undercoat rake like this, does a great job getting the undercoat out and does not harm the top coat.








[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Fgp%2Fproduct%2Fimages%2FB0002DIRYG%2Fref%3Ddp_image_z_0%3Fie%3DUTF8%26n%3D2619533011%26s%3Dpet-supplies&tag=5336338039-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]







[/ame]


----------



## fcostacampos (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for helping.

It's for showing. Last time two judges on different days told me that he has dry and dull coat. I already changed his food to Royal Canin for Goldens and bought the suggested shampoos on Isle of Dog and a food supplement.

Now I really need to take care of his coat.

*"dry him by hand to avoid possible hot spots.*"

What do you mean by hot spots?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hot spots are open sticky sores that dogs often get if they stay wet for too long.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

He's adorable<:

I'm just posting the below scribbled on pic as a pet owner, as to what I do. It does not apply as I just realized you posted this in conformation and showing for more show specific answers. 

I do know that the breeder for my previous golden who showed me how to groom had a few straight metal combs (like on the far left, no blades on them) and a pin brush (see below). And she groomed them daily. Her goldens were and still all are very thick coated.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! There are several very good videos out there you can purchase that will step you through the grooming process for show goldens. Eric Strickland's DVD comes to mind although it's a little pricey:
https://www.createspace.com/Store/ShowEStore.jsp?id=233914

A very popular brand of grooming tools and products is Chris Christensen:
Chris Christensen Show Dog, Grooming and Pet Supplies - Cherrybrook

For a show golden I would not use the Furminator. It's pretty rough on the coat.

Also my FAVORITE conditioner is a human product: Biosilk Silk Therapy Serum
You can buy it at a grocery or drug store, or I order it off of eBay in a big bottle.
It's a leave-in conditioner you put in the coat after a bath before drying. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## fcostacampos (Aug 2, 2011)

Thank you very much.

So, I'll start doing it daily with straight metal combs and pin brush, after spraying with water.Avoiding the sun exposition during the day is also important.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is your water too 'hard' or too 'soft'? 
Hard water with excess minerals can be hard on a coat...it can make rinsing more difficult too. Soft water tends to be high in sodium...which can be tough on the skin.


----------



## fcostacampos (Aug 2, 2011)

I've never took that in consideration. Didn't know it could affect the all thing!!!

So I've visited my water company and they say that my water is:

ºF: 3 - 12
ºdH: 1,7 - 6,7
mmol/L: 0,3 - 1,2
conclusion: "a little hard"

Do you know what these values mean?

I'm learning so much. Thanks a lot.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Im not sure what the numbers mean in Portugal.
'A little hard' could mean just about anything! ;-)

This is a reference for water test results for the United States....published by Penn State University
http://pubs.cas.psu.edu/FreePubs/pdfs/AGRS90.pdf

From a practical reference...
If you find that when you shampoo that you are able to create a nice lather and that the shampoo seems to rinse off easily....
If you don't have a problem with lime scale in your shower...
If you don't have a problem with water staining in your toilet bowl....
Then your water is probably just fine...


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I have all the tools in the pic but the Furminator (???). I can fill a grocery bag with the hair (undercoat) the rake yields. Unless there was matting, all I would need is the rake and the slicker brush. 

For matting, I have a comb with knife like teeth (blades) that let you comb into the matted area and cut it out. Scissors seem to work better, however. 

I'm pretty sure rakes come with different length teeth...for different thicknesses of coats. Mine is an Oxo "Good Grips" brand that apparantly are no longer made. All my tools are Oxo. Too bad they quit making them. Excellent quality. Seems to be par for the course these days. 

OK...so I've scoured the internet for the Oxo dog grooming tools with no success. The closest brand in appearance and construction (almost identical is Miracle Coat...found on Amazon and at Petco and Petsmart. I'd buy 'em if I didn't already have the Oxo brand.

Edited again to add...I've found that "Miracle Coat" is "formerly Oxo". No wonder the look the same. :doh: Good tools! 

I tied posting a link but the links all go to the homes pages (Amazon, Petco, Petsmart, etc.). Just go to one and search Miracle Coat dog grooming tools...or any other website the you can find by Googling "Miracle Coat".


----------

